# Craigslist Rideshare?



## TheUndeadPhoenix

I was wondering something. Does that shit actually work? Has anybody tired it? I just posted for a ride on the 18th, so anybody who wants to know, yes, I am leaving on the 18th to NYC.


----------



## Jawline

It works real well. I usually make a post every time i get into a town if im trying to meet up with people in a town or wanna get somewhere fast. Youll sometimes even meet people who take a regular route you can hit up any time youre in the area


----------



## Avering

Never tried it but probably will once I begin traveling. Seems safe, a nice accompaniment/alternative to hitchhiking.


----------



## DisgustinDustin

It works well.. Especially on the west coast. Or maybe northeast idk


----------



## DisgustinDustin

** take a pic of the tag and car and possible and send it to some one who cares.. Also, remember.. Ppl are gonna be just as sketched by you as you are them..


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

DisgustinDustin said:


> ** take a pic of the tag and car and possible and send it to some one who cares.. Also, remember.. Ppl are gonna be just as sketched by you as you are them..


This is true lol. I have a cell, but not a fuckin camera on it. I'll just text the plate


----------



## 1544c

i was attempting to get our of LA and i contacted three different people going my way, all of them flaked out.
"hey i need a ride out of LA"
"yeah i can give you a ride FOR SURE dude, i'll call you when i'm heading your way. i'll pick you up FOR SURE!!"
several hours go by and no one ever calls me and no one ever picks up the phone when i try to call.
i finally got a ride from some dude that ended up trying to sell me a swiss bank account to turn my money into gold...


----------



## Sonny

Be careful and dont rely on it 100% I had a guy taking me out of NY tonight and he just told me I never contacted him so he gave away my seat.


----------



## Deleted member 20

i have been using rideshare among other cl sections for years for all parts of my life buying,selling,free shit, jobs, apartments & I am on cl every day for a few hours posting & searching when i can where ever i am(first thing once i roll into an area). The trick to craigslist is communicating promptly,honestly & efficiently(cell phone is best but having it link to an email helps since every now & then myself or others will screw up a digit in the phone #). I gave a kid a ride to nyc from boston about tens years ago supposebly forgas/toll contribution only to get to nyc for him to say he was broke. Asshole move since we would have gave him a ride with or without the contribution, but if he was honest everyone could have left the interaction with a good feeling. We were driving to Panama city beach Fla & were low on funds too & went out of way to pick & drop him.


----------



## JonnyDrainpipe

I haven't posted looking for a ride, but have used it many times to get somewhere that is posted which is (I feel) more reliable. Haven't had a problem, met a lot of cool people. Can be hit or miss though...


----------



## ScumYum

I got all the way up to NYC from Charlotte, NC for free with rideshare. I just posted that me and my friend were stuck and we needed to get the fuck out of dodge. Got a ride to Baltimore the day after I posted it, got dropped off in the hood and stayed in Baltimore for two days and did it again, the second ride took us all the way there. Definitely recommend cl rideshare.


----------

